# Pigeon Eater



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh!!! And now his breath smells like dead pigeon an he keeps squirming around trying to lick my face. I feel like the store owner who got robbed and now the bad guy is walking around the store spending the proceeds of the robbery. I love the little guy so much but he is a ball of energy and a handful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Dakota feeling this morning? Any ill effects from eating the pigeon?

These little ones are quick.......


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Training error.

Long line would have helped. Also I don't like using pigeons, it encourages bad behavior IMO.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh dear! I hope there aren't any negative side effects to him eating the pigeon. I have no advice for you, since I'm inexperienced that department, but I hope he's doing better this morning!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

No advise, just laughs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh Dakota! How old is he now? It sounds like he needs to learn a better "drop it" more than anything. How does he respond with bumpers? We had Archer train solely with bumpers until he was proficient in playing fetch and dropping even high value treats on command. He was at least 4-5 months.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota is 17 weeks today. I am still shaken after his accident this morning getting hung in the back gate. I am still week in the knees. He is ok and doesn't seem to be any worse for wear. 

He has been doing fabulous on the bumpers. I was planning on taking him to the lake to work bumpers today but now we are going to just lay low and take it easy and he is getting lots of love. Fetching birds is the very least of my worries today. I am just overjoyed to have him in my life.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhm.... Check cord and frozen pigeons. Maybe switch to larger birds like hen pheasants or call ducks.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well, I know you are freaked out about it but I've got one thing to make you feel better. Having a lot of prey drive is much better than not enough!!! Trust me on that one.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I swear my puppies seem to like pigeons better than anything else in the world! No more birds until done with force fetch. Only retrieve on long line. Lucy and Reilly ate their first birds. I made sure Riot didn't get the chance. It happens. You'll both learn. Pigeons won't make your dog sick. Have fun and work on sit, here, heel (on a long line).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah you learned one good thing and that is, he likes birds. So put them on the shelf until it's time to force fetch. Trust me this won't be a blip on the radar in the future.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all of the input and advice. I have been so worried about him and the gate accident but he is fine with no ill effects. When he was pulled from the gate he was completely limp but conscious. He was just getting his wind back when I got to him. He started wagging his little tail, crawled to his feet and into my lap giving me puppy kisses. He was weak but was rapidly recovering. I was greatly relieved after the vet gave him the all clear. The little guy is into me for over $300 for the week.

Two fluffy beds destroyed: $50
New aluminum Kuranda Bed ordered: $150
Bag of dog food: $60
Vet Bill-precautionary: $100
Having Dakota: Priceless!!!!!

Again, I am sorry for not being more responsive here and great advice everyone but I was more than a little freaked out after his accident.

When I was Googling the pigeon issue a couple of interesting things were pondered.

1.) If the dog eats your bird, does it count against the bag limit?

2.) Someone suggested with a dog eating doves to keep shooting birds. He will start retrieving when he gets full.

Thought that might be chuckle worthy for some of you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Panama Rob said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the input and advice. I have been so worried about him and the gate accident but he is fine with no ill effects. When he was pulled from the gate he was completely limp but conscious. He was just getting his wind back when I got to him. He started wagging his little tail, crawled to his feet and into my lap giving me puppy kisses. He was weak but was rapidly recovering. I was greatly relieved after the vet gave him the all clear. The little guy is into me for over $300 for the week.
> 
> Two fluffy beds destroyed: $50
> New aluminum Kuranda Bed ordered: $150
> ...


Years ago my dog Dasher ate a brand new pair of glasses---progressive lenses with plastic lenses and nice frames---and repeated the feat a week later with the exact replacement pair. Cost me a lot of money. 

PS My next pair were plain glass lenses, plain frame. Cheaper.


----------

